# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Te gjitha çuditë e Botës ndodhin në Danimarkë

## Djal_Lacjan

Të jesh shqiptar dhe të hipësh në trenin e metrosë në Kopenhagen, vetja të duket si në romanet fantastiko-shkencorë të Zhyl Vernit. Ngurojmë të hedhim hapin brenda në vagon dhe njëkohësisht kërkojmë makinistin. Sytë gati na dalin nga orbita. Makinisti nuk është as në fillim, as në fund dhe natyrisht as në mes. Kemi parë metro në Londrën që praktikoi për herë të parë trenin e nëndheshëm. Kemi parë në Boston e Nju Jork që përdorin nga 3 dhe 5 kate nën tokë. Por, këtë çudi kurrë s'na e kishin parë sytë. Pyesim një pasagjer: Where's the driver? Is he lost? (Mos ka humbur gjë shoferi?) Dhe djaloshi i gjatë, biond, me sy me ngjyrë, si shumica e njerëzve këtu, vë buzën në gaz. Plot krenari na shpjegon shpikjen e fundit, se drejtuesi i trenit, i kësaj shpikjeje të shekullit të 18-të, është zëvendësuar me një kompjuter qendror, shpikje kjo e shekullit të 21-të. Dyert mbyllen vetvetiu sapo futet pasagjeri i fundit, treni niset sapo është siguruar gjithçka. Rrit shpejtësinë dhe e zvogëlon atë kur duhet të marrë kthesë. Ndalon fiks në stacion, hap derën dhe lumi i njerëzve hipën e zbret duke hequr nga fjalori fjalët: "O shofer mbaje pak", "Prit një minutë se është duke ardhur një shoku im", "Ndaloje pak këtu se më doli një punë", e të tjera si këto. Dhe ne na mbetet të bëjmë analogjinë me Shqipërinë. Nuk dihet se ç'duhet të kenë menduar një duzinë makinistësh të Kopenhagenit kur u thanë se u shkurtohej vendi i punës. Së paku janë ndjerë të lehtësuar se në vend të tyre nuk do ishin kushërinjtë, çunat e xhajës, të dajës apo të iks ministri siç e kemi rregullin ne në Shqipëri. Që nga viti 2005 një kompjuter i regjistruar shërben si makinist për të gjithë trenat dhe ata danezë që mbetën pa punë, sot mund të jetë vetëm pasagjerë nostalgjikë. Kur tani ata hipin në këtë shpikje alla daneze vetëm mund të thonë: Eh, kur i drejtonim ne këta trena!

*Shqiptarët e Danimarkës*

Sapo lëmë aeroportin, kontaktin e parë e bëjmë me taksinë e parë. Nja 200 makina të vëna me radhë presin njëra-tjetrën. Ne na bie të futemi te ajo që është më afër. Një mesoburrë gjithë mirësjellje na merr bagazhet. Rehatohemi brenda dhe pa një pa dy shoferi ynë nis udhëtimin. Duhet të jetë nja 15 minuta kjo rrugë deri në hotel. Me Lutfiun dhe Almën shkëmbejmë po ato pyetje që mund të bëjë çdokush që futet për herë të parë në një qytet të pashkelur. Por shoferi na shtang: Mos jeni gjë shqiptarë ju? Ne qeshim dhe habitemi njëkohësisht. Të jesh në Athinë, në Londër, në Romë apo edhe deri në SHBA, e të kesh një koincidencë të tillë, nuk është ndonjë gjë e jashtëzakonshme. Por të vish në Danimarkë dhe njeriu i parë që të del është shqiptar, ky është kulmi. Xhelal Hasani është nga shqiptarët e Tetovës të ardhur në Kopenhagen që në vitin 1988. Është danizuar plotësisht. Madje, ka marrë edhe çehre prej vendaliu. Ka marrë pasaportë vendase, ka familjen aty dhe dy fëmijë, që sipas tij janë bërë krejt danezë. Por ky djalë punëtor dhe i mirë bëhet cicëroni ynë i parë. Na tregon se vetëm në Kopenhagen janë 10 mijë shqiptarë. Janë të Tetovës, por ka edhe nga Shqipëria nja 100 vetë. Madje, sipas tij, disa prej tyre janë edhe biznesmenë të rëndësishëm aty.

Dhe Xhelali vazhdon të na lërë pa mend kur na tregon një rrugë në kryeqytetin danez që ka emrin Shqipëri. Epo ky është kulmi. Në çdo rrethanë, në çdo situatë ne nuk kemi pasur e nuk mund të kemi rrugë me emër Danimarkë. Por nuk e kuptojmë kurrë të kundërtën. Është po Xhelali që si një mik i mirë na fton edhe ne të shikojmë ndeshjen e Kombëtares. Një klub që u ngjan atyre të çështjeve kombëtare se sa një vend për të shikuar një ndeshje futbolli. Dhe aty shqiptarët e Tetovës konfirmojnë se janë shumë më tifozë të Kombëtares se ne shqiptarët e Shqipërisë. Ndërsa Qani Jakupi është një tjetër zbulim i yni. Edhe ky një dashamirës dhe punëtor, na çudit teksa na tregon për vete, familjen, por mbi të gjitha për shqiptarët që ndonëse pak, janë me vlera shumë. Por çuditë e Danimarkës nuk mbarojnë.

*Një kryeqytet në ishull*

Mu kujtua se zysha e Gjeografisë që e mbante si ushtrim me yll pyetjen: Kush është ai shtet në botë që pjesën më të madhe e ka në gadishull dhe kryeqytetin në ishull. Shumica e klasës kruante kokën pas kësaj. Ndërsa pas kaq vjetësh një ish-nxënës i asaj klase është bash në ishullin kryeqytet Sjaelland ose Kopenhagen. Është 88 kilometra katrorë, ka një popullsi rreth 1 milion banorë dhe mund të quhet nga çuditë e botës. Peshkatarët e parë ndërtuan një fshat aty në 1200-n. Në 1300-n u bë qytet dhe në 1445-n u bë kryeqytet. Nja 100 vjet më parë danezët hapën një kanal të madh mes për mes ishullit. Uji i detit vërshoi brenda në qytet dhe që nga ajo kohë pamja e ishullit është më shumë se piktoreske. Është një lloj venecie, ku varkat dhe anijet e vogla prekin gjysmën e territorit të vendit. Ndërsa për turistët një guidë e tillë është nga më bukurat në botë. Është edhe zili të mendosh se ky popull në shekuj ka fituar betejën me detin. Dhe një popull që fiton betejën me detin, ka fituar për vete dhe për tërë brezat që do vijnë.

*Gjysma mbi biçikleta*

Çudia tjetër daneze na kalon përpara syve. Një tufë çiklistësh vërshojnë tek sa në semafor ndizet jeshilja. E habitshme akoma. Çdo rrugë këtu ka edhe korsinë e veçantë për biçikletat. Është pak më e ngritur se çdo korsi e makinistëve, por më e ulët se e trotuarit. Dhe i madh, i vogël aty shpejton jo duke vozitur makinën, por biçikletat. Si ia dalin me parkimin pyesim ne shqiptarët. Nëse do flasim me gjuhën tonë, ato i lënë si një mall pa zot. Nuk kanë kavo dhe kyç për t'i lidhur dhe mjafton të të shkojë në mendje se duhet të shkosh diku, merr një biçikletë dhe ikën. Mbaro punë, s'ka problem, parkoje në vendin më të afërt dhe stafeta daneze e biçikletave është e pafund. Është gati për tërë jetën.

Por kur pyesim pse kaq të varfër këta danezët, përgjigjja vjen nga një shqiptar. E para, na thotë ai, taksa për makinat aty është 52 për qind dhe askush nuk ka ndërmend të paguajë më shumë se gjysmën e të kapardiset në timon. Po ec e bëja këtë po deshe shqiptarëve. A e mendojmë për një çast, që shqiptarët të lënë X5-at, "Benz"-at dhe "Hummer"-at dhe të hipin në biçikleta? Gjë që s'bëhet. Ne jemi shumë të varfër. Dhe imagjinojmë që këtë e bën Danimarka, populli më i pasur në botë si individ. Po ana sociale. Fantastike. Shteti i siguron shtëpi çdo personi që mbush 18 vjeç. Lëre pastaj që kur dikush del në pension, mund të jetojë ku të dojë në qendra sociale shumë të përparuara. 

*Një popull i bukur*

Danezët janë popull qytetar. 88 për qind e tyre jetojnë vetëm në qytet. Pjesa tjetër është që derdh djersën në ferma dhe pyje. Të rritur me një klimë të ftohtë dhe me sfidën e punës, danezët përherë kanë qenë popull i pashëm. Na krijohet shumë shpejt ideja se një djalë apo vajzë nga Danimarka janë së paku 1.80 centimetra, biondë, sy të kaltër ose jeshil, elegantë. Më së shumti ky është danezi që takojmë, shikojmë dhe bisedojmë. Të gjithë pothuajse kanë këtë portet. Nuk e teprojmë të themi se janë populli më i bukur në botë. Ç'duhet të ketë më shumë kjo cilësi për bukuri, që pothuajse në çdo konkurs bukurie ata janë finalistë të padiskutueshëm.

*Dhuna ndaj fëmijëve*

Ne e falënderojmë disa herë drejtorin e Institutit të Medias, zotin Remzi Lani, i cili na ftoi dhe na mundësoi këtë kontakt me kolegët e Danimarkës. Në fakt është një bashkëpunim edhe me zyrën e UNICEF-it në Tiranë dhe një gatishmëri plot politesë e ambasadës daneze në Tiranë, dhe konkretisht e ambasadorit Niels Severin Munk, që ne të shohim nga afër se si punojnë atje OJQ-të dhe media në raport me fëmijët. Personalisht bombardohesha me pyetje kur u thosha gazetarëve atje se "Tirana Observer" është e para gazetë në Shqipëri që ka një suplement për fëmijë. Në fakt më shumë se suplement dhe shkrime në gazeta, danezët kishin një shoqëri të tërë që merreshin me një edukim mjaft të kujdesshëm për fëmijët. Dhe kur i tregonim një danezi me shaka se në Shqipëri ka ekzistuar dikur një shprehje "kush të rreh, të do", ilariteti ishte me të vërtetë i madh. 

*Fëkenhagen-Kopenhagen*

Eshtë një vend të Malit me Gropa prapa malit të Dajtit që quhet Fëken. Në komunizëm aty studentë dhe të rinj shqiptarë bënin zborin e famshëm, por edhe më të rrezikshmin e jetës. Prova duhej që zbori të zhvillohej në palcën e dimrit, në shkurt dhe dëbora aty ishte disa metra, ndërsa i ftohti shkonte edhe në minus 25 gradë. Kur një ortek i madh u rrëzua dhe vdiqën disa studentë, shokët jo vetëm u thurën një këngë, por për t'i dhënë sa më shumë kuptimin e një vendi të ftohtë e quajtën Fëkenhagen. Por, ditët e sotme prapashtesa Hagen nuk ka të njëjtën vlerë. Ngrohja globale ia ka hequr këtë vlerë kryeqytetit danez. Këtu është ngrohtë si në pranverë. Por çudia nuk është ky fenomen. Jemi në fillim të qershorit dhe këtu kanë nisur netët e bardha. Ora është 23:00 dhe në Kopenhagen është ditë. Gdhihet në orën 03:00 dhe dita nuk ka ndërmend të mbyllet. Por vendasit na tregojnë se e kundërta ndodh në dimër. Ka 18 orë natë dhe vetëm katër orë ditë. Jemi në veri dhe ky fenomen i çuditshëm për ne nuk është këtu. Rruga që përshkon dielli është e tillë që shkakton fenomene si netët polare apo netët e bardha. 

*Largimi*

Hymë me mend dhe dolëm pa mend. Kjo shprehje shqiptare ka vend kur bëjmë check in-in në aeroportin e Kopenhagenit. Kemi mbledhur ca çudira nga ky vend që e dinim të ftohtë dhe ishte i ngrohtë. Që ka fituar betejën me detin dhe nja 300 vjet më parë hapte universitetin e parë. Që para dy vjetësh vuri në punë trenin me makinist dhe që vazhdon të shfrytëzojë detin njëlloj si shekuj dhe mijëra vjet më parë. Ne shqiptarëve na mbetet vetëm të konstatojmë, të mrekullohemi ç'na panë sytë dhe të ngulisim në mendje se për të arritur këtu këtij shteti i është dashur vetëm punë. Ne shqiptarët dimë që e kaluara jonë nuk ka qenë shumë e mirë, por me një shembull si Danimarka dimë se ç'duhet të bëjmë në të ardhmen. 

http://www.tiranaobserver.com.al/al/...=234&Itemid=34

----------


## Brari

bukur e ka shkruar ky qe e ka shkruar kte shkrim per Kopenhagenin..

sidomos kur tregon per bicikletizmin ne danimark..

vertet ashtu eshte..

bicikleta qe ecen nga muskujt e njeriut e forcon muskujt e njeriut dhe nuk ja helmon njeriut mushkerite me helme kanceroze.. eshte mbreteresha e Kopenhagenit..

----------


## i humburi

a mund te perfitoje ndokush prej ketij artikulli ne Shqiperi dhe si?

----------


## amaro

ky shkrimi i djalit nga laci me dha nga ato  po ato ndjenja qe merrja sa here  lexoja ''Lisa ne boten e çudirave'' kur kam qen i vogel.

----------


## Endless

> a mund te perfitoje ndokush prej ketij artikulli ne Shqiperi dhe si?


*Po normale qe munde te perfitoje dikush ne shqiperi nga ky artikull,duke u ndergjegjesuar dhe kuptuar qe vetem me pune arrihet c'do gje,dhe jo duke ardhur verdalle tere diten dhe shitur dengla neper kafenera!

S'besoje se e kishe dhe kaq te veshtire per t'a kuptuar*

----------


## xfiles

ndjej nje admirim total ndaj danimarkes, dhe danezeve, eshte shembull per tere boten.

----------


## J@mes

Ky eshte nje shembull i mire i nje populli te qyteteruar me nje nivel social per tu admiruar dhe respektuar.

----------


## Marijuana85

shume shume interesant , bravo !! 
si te tjert jem  admirative ... jen shembull per te gjith  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

megjithate.. djali lacian .. duhet te shikoje mire ne se kishte a jo treni Shofer.. 

do pyes per kete pune..
nuk besoj se lihet treni pa trenist..

nuk luan kush me qindra jet njerzish.. 
ca xerrove dhe njeshave digital lol.  nuk i besohet ai perbindesh  i hekurt..

----------


## Kreksi

> megjithate.. djali lacian .. duhet te shikoje mire ne se kishte a jo treni Shofer.. 
> 
> do pyes per kete pune..
> nuk besoj se lihet treni pa trenist..
> 
> nuk luan kush me qindra jet njerzish.. 
> ca xerrove dhe njeshave digital lol.  nuk i besohet ai perbindesh  i hekurt..


ne metrot e Parisit qarkullon treni pa shofer ka me shume se 10 vite, n e kohen e Miteranit, ju atje ne Danimarke qenkeni shume mbrapa...
o Brari, ai treni ska tjeter pune, rrotat rrokollisen mbi binar e treni shkon vete se e ka programin per çdo stacion ndalet vete  i hap dyert e i mbyll pa ndihmen e askujt....
Vertete per here te pare kur mora kete tren u çuditsha por tani jam mesuar, nuk me shkon mendja a ka apo jo drejtues.

----------


## iliria e para

E gjithe Scandinavia dhe shtetet nordike jane keshtu. Njerezit kan vizione, punojne dhe jetojne. Nuk krahasohet Scandinavia me boten tjeter. Te drejtat maksimale, barazia gjinore, shkollat falas si edhe nje kuriozitet tjeter qe nxenesit nuk notohen deri ne klasen e VIII-te, pra as nuk ngelin ne klase ( flas per Suedine),... sherimi falas, modernizimi i shoqerise etj ,etj. Ne statistikat botrore per korrupsion keto shtete zene vendet me te larta, dmth qe korrupsion po thuej se nuk ka. Edhe burgjet jane aq moderne sa nuk pershkruhet. Kot eshte te sqarohen po qe se nuk i sheh njeriu vet.

----------


## Dorontina

[QUOTE=Djal_Lacjan;1670257]Të jesh shqiptar dhe të ......
QUOTE]

pershkrim shum i bukur
eja ne Bruksel dhe pershkruaje asht vend shum interesant .....
ndertesat ,kanalet artificiale, veriu me nji deti te trubullt, jugu me male dhe ujra per sport , lindja pyll me uj natyral per sherim, perendimi me tunelin qe kan ber me francen me shku ne angli me kerre....
qka asht mrekulli ajo qe te befason
mua me befason Vera ne Pej e malet e rugoves me plot borê  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NEOLK

Materjali eshte shume interesant dhe atraktiv. 
                                      Pergezime

----------


## advokatja

Vertet pershkrime te bukura per shtetet e siper permendura shpresoj te kem fatin te mund ti vizitoj .

----------


## proscriptor

prisni dhe pak sa te mbushen me afrikane dhe arabe qe kerkojne te drejtat e njeriut - pastaj e shef racen e bukur dhe zhvillimin ai racisti qe ka shkruar artikullin lol

dhe mu nuk me duket se tema i perket "kultures demokratike", po kultures kombetare dane

----------


## Qyfyre

edhe ket ne NY sikur eshte pa shofer treni qe te con ne aeroport

----------


## bnik

> E gjithe Scandinavia dhe shtetet nordike jane keshtu. Njerezit kan vizione, punojne dhe jetojne. Nuk krahasohet Scandinavia me boten tjeter. Te drejtat maksimale, barazia gjinore, shkollat falas si edhe nje kuriozitet tjeter qe nxenesit nuk notohen deri ne klasen e VIII-te, pra as nuk ngelin ne klase ( flas per Suedine),... sherimi falas, modernizimi i shoqerise etj ,etj. Ne statistikat botrore per korrupsion keto shtete zene vendet me te larta, dmth qe korrupsion po thuej se nuk ka. Edhe burgjet jane aq moderne sa nuk pershkruhet. Kot eshte te sqarohen po qe se nuk i sheh njeriu vet.



*Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja kryesore pse shteti i sotem homoseksual Shqipetar duhet te marri shembull nga shtetet Skandinave,  dhe jo nga palo shtetet qe e konsiderojne veten pseudo-demokatike!!!
Mjafton nje politike e njete edhe ne Shqiperi e brenda 10 vjetesh maksimumi Shqiperia ka per tu krhyer ne nje shtet model per te gjith!!*

----------


## chino

Admirimi im eshte prezent, por jo aq i madh sikur qe do te ishte sikur danezet te kishin ekzistuar ne Ballkan dhe ballafaquar me problemet qe jane ballafaquar disa popuj atje dhe te kishin arritur kete qe kane sot. Njeriu eshte njeri. Kushtet e ekzistences shkaktojne ndryshime nder ta. Por keto ndryshime jane te kalueshme. Nese shikojme femijet shqiptare ne shkolla daneze apo gjetiu ne Perendim dhe krahasojme suksesin e tyre me ate te tjereve e kemi nje krahasim me adekuat.

Perndryshe, nese futesh nga Veriu i Gjermanise ne Danimarke te duket se kalove Europen dole diku ne Ballkan.

----------


## iliria e para

> Perndryshe, nese futesh nga Veriu i Gjermanise ne Danimarke te duket se kalove Europen dole diku ne Ballkan.


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Bile as qe sheh nonje dallim, tashti bile as kufi nuk ka. Edhe dicka mos harro. Danezet kan vujtur me shekuj nga gjermani, por gjithe kan rezistuar dhe mbijetuar.

----------


## chino

> Kjo nuk eshte e vertete. Bile as qe sheh nonje dallim, tashti bile as kufi nuk ka. Edhe dicka mos harro. Danezet kan vujtur me shekuj nga gjermani, por gjithe kan rezistuar dhe mbijetuar.


Pasi qe une pohova dicka i pari dhe ti e kundershtove, sipas rregullave te komunikimit te mirefillte tani jam une ai i cili duhet te sjell fakte per vertetesine e pohimit tim. Por kete nuk e di si ta bej. Foto apo videoincizime nuk jam ne gjendje te sjell. Keshtu qe pohimi im mbetet i pavertetuar objektivisht. Ashtu sic mbetet edhe i yti. 

Qe danezet kane vuajtuj nga gjermanet, eshte vetem gjysma e te vertetes, sepse edhe gjermanet veriore kane vuajtur poashtu nga danezet. Kjo vlen sidomos per periudhen para bashkimit te principatave gjermane ne nje federate, pra kur gjermanet verior (ata te republikes qe sot quhet Schleswig-Holstein) ishin te ndare nga principatat tjera gjermane. Bashkimi i principatave mbaron definitivisht agresionin danez. Keshtu qe lufta agresioni nga tjetri njohin te dy popujt.

----------

